# Pics on my back porch



## skeeterhawk1960 (Dec 1, 2013)

I`ve been feeding them for several weeks. I don`t know if they are feral or not. I`m hoping this spring that maybe they will move in to my hive.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

They will not move in. They may swarm from where they are at. They are probably pretty close by with those #s or there is more than 1 hive. There is a lot of info out there on bee lining.

You should try to follow them back. Some keepers will not feed their bees sugar, you may be doing that.

Good to have you join, get some bees one way or the other.


----------



## skeeterhawk1960 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Feed the crap out of them in springtime. They will fill up their cavities and swarm hard. I would recommend looking up ‘trapping’ or ‘Bait hives’ more so than ‘bee lining’ unless you plan on cutting them out of where they are living now. Like anything else there is 10 ways of doing everything.


----------



## skeeterhawk1960 (Dec 1, 2013)

I hope I can trap them or find the swarm.
Here`s a short clip of them feeding a few minutes ago. There`s not as many as there has been. Cooler weather I guess.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I would check to see if any of your neighbors have bees (at least any within a 5 mile radius). If a neighbor was feeding my bees during the spring buildup, I would be thrilled. If they were feeding my bees during the flow, I wouldn't be too happy. 

Either way, this might be a cool opportunity to try bee lining.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

To bring the 2 answers together. I do not get to do ferals around here,some signs they are coming back. I would worry about feeding too much this time of year even in Georgia, it is Georgian who could give you the best local feedback. Too much dampness in the hive and too much chance of becoming honeybound. You do not want to be feeding your neighbors bees.

Spend the time now to find the nest or even nests. Get hunting now and then follow minz in the spring. 

We all like vicarious beekeeping here so let us know what you find, even if it is a nice langstroth hive.


----------



## skeeterhawk1960 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## skeeterhawk1960 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well the bees are coming and going in two different directions, so I`m guessing that it must be two hives.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Two chances!


----------

